

Hackasaurus - benackles
http://www.hackasaurus.org/en-US/

======
mov
hackasaurus now is part of the Mozilla Webmaker umbrella:
<http://mozilla.org/webmaker>

------
codemac
Reminds me of hoodwinkd.

------
jakejake
This seems very similar to the element inspector in the Chrome developer tools
window. Incredibly helpful when working on html!

------
iuguy
This is really cool and is a great educational tool. What would be really
awesome would be some sample pages with exercises that teach HTML5 basics.
With that, this could be a mind-blowing tool.

------
sparknlaunch12
Another good initiative from Mozilla. They recently announced a startup
weekend type community.

I like the name - Hackasaurus.

------
chucknelson
I've never seen this "x-ray goggles" bookmarklet before. A fancy way to
inspect and modify, very cool.

------
danso
This is great: wish the transition effects were faster though.

------
heatherpayne
I've been using Hackasaurus to teach kids for a while now (as part of a
project I'm working on for the Mozilla Foundation, and also through Girls
Learning Code, the tech camp I run for 9- to 13-year old girls), and they just
love it.

See some of the projects the girls created using Hackasaurus at our Girls
Learning Code March Break camp here: <http://heatherpayne.ca/the-girls-
learning-code-projects>

------
jon6
Nice. I had this idea years ago but never implemented it.

------
hornd
Like it. Not sure it could replace Firebug, etc for me though. It would be
nice to be able to use the up/down arrows to navigate the page while the
goggles are active.

~~~
koala_advert
Pretty sure it's meant to help beginners learn web design. This is basically
how I learned but with Firebug.

------
treelovinhippie
Any opensource of the DOM selection and editing?

~~~
gkoberger
<https://github.com/hackasaurus>

(Specifically, I think you want <https://github.com/hackasaurus/webxray>)

------
pajju
Excellent tool for learning - I've been using from last 2 days for modifying
HTML and CSS on the fly and Publish!

Are there any other tools like this?

I'm new to Web front-end. And I want to understand Design-CSS and the best
practices for Front end design. Thanks.

~~~
vibrunazo
Chrome: Right-click inspect element

Firefox: <http://getfirebug.com/>

~~~
altrego99
Right-click inspect works on Firefox too, and it has a 3D view which is really
cool. Only it does not allow you to modify elements.

